# Lima Ground/Airport transportation



## Tider (May 12, 2014)

I will be flying into Lima later this week.  Does anyone have any recommendations for transportation from the airport to the Westin Lima hotel?  Also, does anyone have an idea what the cab fare would be?  Finally, any suggestions as to nice restaurants for dinner.  Thanks


----------

